# Devilbiss setup



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying myself a devilbiss pro lite as I may be changing jobs. At my present place they supply the guns and the generally all purpose gun (basecoat, gloss/lacquer etc) is the pro lite with a 1.3 tip and a te10 aircap. Can anyone who's used one tell me what difference it'd make if I bought one with a te20 aircap instead as there's one at a good price just now. Thanks for any guidance


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Sure. An excellent gun. The te10 is great for basecoat (water / solvent) and when used for lacquer it gives a fine orange peel found on the Japanese cars. The te20 is not ideal for basecoat and gives a much thicker orange peel like found ok the European cars. If I had to choose one I would choose the te10 but I have both.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Try get hold of a devilbiss catalogue as in the back of tgat it tells you all the best set ups for each water based paint.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok thanks chaps. Would anyone maybe recommend a completely different gun? It'd need to be for base and clear as I can only afford one. I only know devilbiss really so any other suggestions would be welcome (budget of £300 absolute maximum )


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Also it's solvent based paint.


----------



## Paul S (Jan 27, 2015)

I use Sata & DeVilbiss, both good but the Sata is flawless, clean up is easy and really good even coverage. I have the 4000 which may be over your budget but the 3000 may be ok. Spay guns direct seem to be good on cost as far as i'm aware?

http://www.spraygunsdirect.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah I had a shot of the 4000 once and it is the best bit of kit I've ever used. May have to pimp out the wife to buy myself one 😊


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

i really wouldn't use one gun. Better off buying 2 older ones. 

I've got a Devilbiss GTI-W that I'm selling soon. Great for water based.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah but the place uses solvent based I'm afraid


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Plus even the used ones seem to really hold their value unless they are defective


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I have lots of guns but cant believe how damn easy a devilbiss pro lite is for clearcoat ! I would just start with one of them if you cant get 2 guns but look after it keep it clean and buy another with different nozzle down the line when funds allow then you can use one for base and one for clearcoat


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Scoobycarl said:


> I have lots of guns but cant believe how damn easy a devilbiss pro lite is for clearcoat ! I would just start with one of them if you cant get 2 guns but look after it keep it clean and buy another with different nozzle down the line when funds allow then you can use one for base and one for clearcoat


Yeah I use the pro lite just now but paint buses with it. Looking another for next job as it really is a cracking gun.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Devilbiss FLG. new there about £85 ish. Really good gun for the money. 

You won't find many guns that can do water and solvent both well.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Clueless.1 said:


> Yeah I use the pro lite just now but paint buses with it. Looking another for next job as it really is a cracking gun.


Do you use one for basecoat ? Would like to try one for solvent basecoat ? 
Another really good gun for clear is the iwata w400 bellearia,it was designed for water based but then realised its great for clear coat too,i got mine cheap for £150 new but i dont think they are too expensive mate.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a cheap iwata with a 1.8 I use solely for primer but besides that I don't really know them tbh. I'm really just after the best finish I can afford. That way I can save up for a second gun to dedicate to base or clear only in future


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

If you want better than devilbiss then Sata is the way to go. The Sata Jet 4000 is the best gun I've used bar non.

Sutty.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Personally I'd say buy two cheaper guns than use one gun for basecoat and lacquer as when using metallics in it it's very difficult to get rid of every single little trace of it which means you might end up with contamination from your last job in the next job.... 

I don't use premium line guns but still get a great finish! Currently use a Graco Finex 3000 for basecoat and a Iwata HZE3 for lacquer, both are nice guns and as I say I don't have any problem with my finishes such as orange peel etc...


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Where do I get my hands on two guns which produce great finishes for under £300 though? They're in short supply on egay unless damaged or completely the wrong setup. Nothing on Gumtree here either 😕


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Clueless.1 said:


> Where do I get my hands on two guns which produce great finishes for under £300 though? They're in short supply on egay unless damaged or completely the wrong setup. Nothing on Gumtree here either


What I was trying to say is you don't necessarily need to spend loads on your spray guns... No don't buy junk cheap ones but you don't need super expensive ones either. Both my guns cost me less than £200 and their great! Yes I would like an Iwata Supernova but for the time being these guns I'm using produce great results and I've never had anything but praise for my paintwork so in no hurry to change.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hmmmm...maybe worth looking into the ones you have then. My problem is I've only ever used devilbiss so it'll take a good bit research to find out setups etc. Thanks for the advice 👍


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a supernova and dont rate it much tbh,its a good gun but expensive and the cheaper w400 bellearia is a cracking gun ! 
I think sata guns are over rated too imo.dont get me wrong they are great guns,i have the 3000 rp digital and the cup lids rotted and cracked after 12 months minimal use but they also thump material out and are best suited to a fast painter, if you are painting buses tho then i would go for one but maybe look at a 1.4 ?


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

As I said. 

Devilbiss FLG can do solvent, wet on wet and 2k well and only £85 ish. 

Then for £220 you could get a new pro light if you can get the vat back. If not a GTi pro is about £180+ vat.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have the supernova and think it's best gun I've ever used,I put water down with devilbiss git pro but clearcoat and direct gloss goes on with supernova.how I put paint on with the supernova is lift the gun higher and spray really slow,the other way is about 3" from the panel and go really fast but your just guessing how much you put on,,,if you go the slow way you can watch it going on and flowing out nice but every one is different,I find the delvilbis puts to much on and if any one suffers with solvent pop using the git pro this is why.the supernova is a lot finer hence the slower application but it's like any gun you have to have a play about to get what's right for you


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I think the only way for me with the supanova is to close the large fan in and get in close about 4 inches away but the w400 bellearia does same job quicker is lighter and cheaper but as said were all different and like different setups and speeds and products and conditions etc ...etc.... Lol
Its allways best to go for a tried n tested gun but it doesn't have to be expensive ! My boss has a couple of FLG devilbiss and work fine


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Scoobycarl said:


> I have a supernova and dont rate it much tbh,its a good gun but expensive and the cheaper w400 bellearia is a cracking gun !
> I think sata guns are over rated too imo.dont get me wrong they are great guns,i have the 3000 rp digital and the cup lids rotted and cracked after 12 months minimal use but they also thump material out and are best suited to a fast painter, if you are painting buses tho then i would go for one but maybe look at a 1.4 ?


Yeah I paint buses just now but will be moving onto painting everything from golfs to Ferraris so a bit different. This is the reason I want something with a proven finish.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Graeme1 said:


> As I said.
> 
> Devilbiss FLG can do solvent, wet on wet and 2k well and only £85 ish.
> 
> Then for £220 you could get a new pro light if you can get the vat back. If not a GTi pro is about £180+ vat.


Wish I could get it vat free mate but not self employed and don't know anyone in the trade who is


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Try your paint supplier that's what we just did for a devilbiss Sri pro, phoned a few got the cheapest deal we could, then phoned ur main paint supplier, see if they would match it but need to be cheaper if they want a sale. Managed to get them down £170 for Sri pro smart. 
Every painter is different to style of spraying, set up, make of guns. For basecoat I've only got ever used a normal devilbiss gti, 1.3 set up, 110 air cap, then clear coat I see a data jet RP 1.2 set up. Never been keen on Iwata but its all down to personal preference, had to many problems with the sata RP, so now f I'm doing full panels I actually use a devilbiss advance hd 1.2 set up, no problems with it at all, tend to hold the gun back further and move slower laquer lays down fine that way. Its about using a gun and set up that suits your style of painting me personally I'll always stick to devilbiss tried other brands but resort back to devilbiss.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Andyb0127 said:


> Try your paint supplier that's what we just did for a devilbiss Sri pro, phoned a few got the cheapest deal we could, then phoned ur main paint supplier, see if they would match it but need to be cheaper if they want a sale. Managed to get them down £170 for Sri pro smart.
> Every painter is different to style of spraying, set up, make of guns. For basecoat I've only got ever used a normal devilbiss gti, 1.3 set up, 110 air cap, then clear coat I see a data jet RP 1.2 set up. Never been keen on Iwata but its all down to personal preference, had to many problems with the sata RP, so now f I'm doing full panels I actually use a devilbiss advance hd 1.2 set up, no problems with it at all, tend to hold the gun back further and move slower laquer lays down fine that way. Its about using a gun and set up that suits your style of painting me personally I'll always stick to devilbiss tried other brands but resort back to devilbiss.


Yeah that's maybe an idea mate I hadn't thought of that. I think I'm probably better off sticking with devilbiss due to it being the only guns I really know .


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Clueless.1 said:


> Yeah that's maybe an idea mate I hadn't thought of that. I think I'm probably better off sticking with devilbiss due to it being the only guns I really know .


All I've ever used mate, if there guns you really know don't get caught up in the hype of oh yeah this guns the nuts, when in reality it costs you say £450 and you use it and think its shyte put it back in its box and wish you never bought it. Defiantly worth a try with your paint supplier they can only say no. I wouldn't bother with snap on as they do devilbiss for a very over inflated price i asked ours for an Sri pro and he said price was £389+vat way over priced considering devilbiss price is about £280 which I told him and he wouldn't match so he never got a sale.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Clueless.1 said:


> Wish I could get it vat free mate but not self employed and don't know anyone in the trade who is


Won't your current place put it through them and you pay them. That what I used to do.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Graeme1 said:


> Won't your current place put it through them and you pay them. That what I used to do.


My present manager is a complete and utter waste of space though. There was a guy asking the same thing months back. He said yes but the painter asked him nearly every day for 2 months then gave up. He's one of the reasons I'm trying to leave


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Theres a pro lite on ebay buy it now £240 which isnt bad ? I can get em for £225 but its when and if ! I want one myself lol


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Is there? Someone must've bought it already as I don't see it 😦


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

321674843926 ebay number mate,its on an auction but if you read it mate hes got a buy it now bud


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Scoobycarl said:


> 321674843926 ebay number mate,its on an auction but if you read it mate hes got a buy it now bud


Good man thanks pal


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

No troubles mate i was tempted myself but as said i can get em new for £225 but its if and when he gets em mate


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Scoobycarl said:


> No troubles mate i was tempted myself but as said i can get em new for £225 but its if and when he gets em mate


Well I appreciate you pointing it out as I bought it today. Cheers mate


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Wicked mate glad it helped you bud


----------

